# Top 8 loại kem trị chàm sữa hiệu quả cho bé được bác sĩ khuyên dùng



## hoaibao11061997 (16/7/20)

Mình thấy nhiều mẹ có con bị chàm sữa tự ý ra hiệu thuốc mua những loại thuốc chứa thành phần corticoid, tuy giúp làm giảm dấu hiệu bệnh nhưng lại nguy hiểm đến sức khỏe của bé. Vì vậy, mình có tham khảo ý kiến các bác sĩ về những loại kem trị chàm sữa an toàn để các mẹ tham khảo nhé!
*Lựa chọn kem trị chàm sữa cho bé như thế nào?*
Làn da của bé sơ sinh vốn rất mỏng manh và nhạy cảm. Chính vì vậy, các bậc cha mẹ cần thật sự thông thái và hiểu biết để lựa chọn được sản phẩm phù hợp điều trị chàm sữa cho bé. 




Thoa kem điều trị bé bị chàm sữa​Lời khuyên từ các chuyên gia về cách lựa chọn kem hỗ trợ điều trị chàm sữa:

Cha mẹ chỉ lựa chọn và sử dụng sản phẩm đã được chứng nhận an toàn, được kiểm định lành tính đối với trẻ. Các sản phẩm này đã được xem xét bởi cơ quan có thẩm quyền, cách bác sĩ có chuyên môn.
Nên lựa chọn các sản phẩm có nguồn gốc nguyên liệu từ tự nhiên, lành tính và an toàn đối với làn da non nớt của các bé.
Mẹ nên chọn dòng kem có thể sử dụng kể cả ở mặt và toàn thân người sẽ tiện dụng hơn
Không lựa chọn những loại kem có mùi thơm vì có thể những thành phần tạo hương thơm có thể gây kích ứng cho da bé, khiến tình trạng chàm sữa của bé càng nặng hơn.
Cha mẹ cần đọc và xem xét kỹ những thành phần của kem để đảm bảo phù hợp với làn da nhạy cảm của bé.
Kem trị chàm sữa tốt nhất cho bé nên có các thành phần cấp ẩm, khóa ẩm hiệu quả.
*Top 8 loại kem trị chàm sữa các chuyên gia khuyên dùng*
*1. Kem trị chàm sữa Biohoney Baby Nappy Balm*
Đây là sản phẩm nổi tiếng toàn cầu, xuất xứ từ New Zealand, được các chuyên gia đánh giá cao và được các mẹ tin dùng. 
Biohoney Baby Nappy Balm với các thành phần nguyên liệu 100% thiên nhiên như: 
- Mật ong hữu cơ Manuka MG 300+, 
- Chiết xuất Horopito, 
- Chiết xuất hoa cúc vàng, 
- Sáp ong
- Nha đam
- Dầu bơ…
Công dụng: 
- Hỗ trợ điều trị chàm sữa hiệu quả sau 48 giờ. Kháng khuẩn, kháng viêm, chống nấm, dưỡng ẩm, giảm ngứa, làm dịu da...
- Làm giảm nhanh các triệu chứng sưng tấy, mẩn ngứa và thô ráp trên da bé đồng thời thúc đẩy tái tạo các tế bào da mới, phục hồi tổn thương trên da hiệu quả. 
- Kem thẩm thấu và tác động toàn diện lên da bé, giúp chữa trị chàm sữa dứt điểm và ngăn ngừa bệnh tái phát.
- Điểm đặc biệt của sản phẩm là khả năng điều trị chàm sữa ở trẻ nhỏ chỉ trong vòng 48h đã được kiểm chứng, mang lại hiệu quả toàn diện với khả năng chống viêm, kháng khuẩn, giảm ngứa, dưỡng ẩm, tạo màng bảo vệ, tái tạo tế bào da và ngăn ngừa thâm sẹo.
Mẹ có thể mua sản phẩm với giá tiết kiệm chỉ 385.000đ/ hũ 30g.




Kem trị chàm sữa Biohoney Baby Nappy Balm được nhiều mẹ tin dùng​*2. Kem dưỡng ẩm cho bé CeraVe Baby Moisturizing Cream*
Điểm nổi bật khiến sản phẩm được các chuyên gia đánh giá cao là thành phần Ceramides – lipid giúp tạo hàng rào bảo vệ và giữ ẩm cho da hiệu quả. Kem có khả năng thư giãn nhẹ nhàng cho làn da bé đến tận 24 giờ, hiện được rất nhiều mẹ tin dùng.
Kem dưỡng ẩm CeraVe dịu nhẹ, có khả năng hấp thụ nhanh chóng để cải thiện những vấn đề chàm sữa trên da bé.
Sản phẩm hiện được bán với giá khoảng 300.000đ/tuýp 142g.
*3. Kem trị chàm cho bé Eucerin Eczema Relief*
Công thức độc đáo của sản phẩm là có thể cung cấp đến 24 giờ hydrat hóa nhờ các thành phần bột yến mạch, giúp giảm nhanh các triệu chứng của chàm sữa như các mảng đỏ, ngứa ngáy khó chịu, khô da, cải thiện hiệu quả làn da bị tổn thương do viêm nhiễm.
Thành phần không hề chứa các chất kích ứng da như: chất tạo mùi, tạo màu, steroid rất thích hợp cho da các bé.
Giá khoảng: 350.000đ/tuýp 141g.
*4. Kem Vaseline Baby 100% Pure Petroleum Jelly*
Kem giúp tạo lớp bảo vệ cho làn da bé khỏi những tác nhân gây bệnh bên ngoài, hỗ trợ chữa lành các vết thương nhanh chóng và giảm nguy cơ chàm sữa gây nhiễm trùng da bé.
Dòng kem này được tính chế nhiều lần và loại bỏ được những thành phần tạp chất không tốt cho da. Thành phần không hề chứa paraben, phthaletets hay hương thơm nhân tạo, rất an toàn cho da trẻ em.
Hiện một hộp kem giá khoảng 350.000đ




Kem trị chàm sữa Vaseline Baby 100% Pure Petroleum Jelly​*5. Kem Aveeno Eczema Therapy*
Sản phẩm này đã được kiểm chứng bởi Hiệp hội chàm quốc gia và được chứng minh lâm sàng mang lại hiệu quả giảm nhanh những triệu chứng ngứa ngáy, da nổi đỏ và khô ráp khi bé bị chàm sữa.
Kem Aveeno Eczema Therapy với thành phần chính là bột yến mạch. Thành phần có khả năng tăng cường, phục hồi hiệu quả các chức năng của làn da. Kem thẩm thấu nhanh và không hề gây nhờn rít, bết dính trên da bé. Thành phần không chứa hương nhân tạo, không chứa steroid tuyệt đối an toàn cho làn da trẻ em.
Sản phẩm đang được bán với giá khoảng 350.000đ/ tuýp 150g.
*6. Kem Mustela Stelatopia*
Sản phẩm với các thành phần nguyên liệu thực vật như:
- Dầu hướng dương và bơ, trọng lượng nhỏ và nhanh chóng hấp thụ vào da, 
- Kem hydrat với lipid thiết yếu tạo lớp màng bảo vệ cho da. 
Kem đặc biệt tốt cho da mặt bé mắc chàm sữa và có thể dùng cho toàn thân người bé. Mustela Stelatopia đã được chứng nhận bởi Hiệp hội chàm Quốc gia và cực an toàn cho làn da nhạy cảm của trẻ em.
Sản phẩm đang được bán với mức giá khoảng 500.000đ
*7. Kem Babyganics Eczema Care Skin Protectant Cream*
Đây là dòng kem nguồn gốc từ các nguyên liệu tự nhiên cực an toàn và lành tính với da bé. Sản phẩm với công thức độc quyền, là sự kết hợp các nguyên liệu dầu hạt hydrat và bột yến mạch keo, giúp làm mềm da và giảm nhanh những triệu chứng ngứa ngáy khó chịu của bé.
Mức giá tham khảo khoảng 300.000đ




Kem Babyganics Eczema Care Skin Protectant Cream​*8. Kem trị chàm sữa Skinfix Eczema Hand Repair*
Dòng kem này được chiết xuất từ những thành phần tự nhiên như:
-  Lô hội,
-  Hoa cúc, 
- Dầu hạt jojoba cùng dầu hướng dương, dầu hạnh nhân…
Mang lại hiệu quả giảm nhanh những triệu chứng của chàm sữa và không hề gây kích ứng da bé. Kem hấp thụ nhanh vào da và không hề gây cảm giác bết dính trên da bé.
Các mẹ có thể mua sản phẩm với mức giá khoảng 560.000đ/tuýp 90ml.
*Lưu ý khi dùng các sản phẩm kem trị chàm sữa cho bé*

Nên tham khảo ý kiến từ bác sĩ, chuyên gia da liễu trước khi lựa chọn kem trị chàm sữa cho bé.
Trước khi thoa kem lên da bé, mẹ cần vệ sinh da bé sạch sẽ. Trong quá trình sử dụng không được tự ý dùng lá dân gian tắm cho bé.
Nên kết hợp với những phương pháp điều trị hiện tượng chàm sữa ở trẻ sơ sinh khác như: vệ sinh da tốt, mẹ ăn kiêng các loại thực phẩm giàu chất tanh…
Thường xuyên vệ sinh da bé sạch sẽ, khô thoáng và nên lựa quần áo thoáng mát, rộng rãi để bé mặc. Tránh để bé dùng tay gãi lên những vết chàm sữa sẽ gây tổn thương da.
Trên đây là các loại kem trị chàm sữa an toàn và hiệu quả để các mẹ tham khảo. Chúc các mẹ lựa chọn được sản phẩm chất lượng để điều trị bệnh cho con nhanh chóng và dứt điểm!


----------

